
What disturbed me about the Facebook meeting - rtpg
https://medium.com/@glennbeck/what-disturbed-me-about-the-facebook-meeting-3bbe0b96b87f#.gkeoczfvd
======
woodman
I hope that the soul searching continues. The hypocrisy of conservatives
making progressive style demands (quota systems, etc) is touched on, but
they'd really be better off in further extend that logic to the other obvious
inconsistencies in their platform. A simple example would the the whole gay
marriage thing, which is at odds with the conservative position of reduced
state interference and individual freedom.

